

Ask HN: Are there any devs willing to practice in exchange for equity? - pepdek


======
baberuth
i'm curious exactly what this entails as well...it sounds to me like "please
build me something in exchange for some equity". if there are indeed
developers interested in this, I am interested in working with these
developers.

One thing I'd love to have built: <http://baberuth.posterous.com/idea-regular-
donations-to-me>

------
bobwaycott
What do you have in mind here?

------
nolite
curious..go on..

